# Piedmont



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

Any news on piedmont?Do you think it would be bank fishable this weekend?
Thanks for any help.
Doug


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Maybe somewhere on the lake but not the dam area. Was there last Friday checking it out and was all locked in,buddy went the other day and ice all over. With the cold we had it doesn't look good for open water fishing and not enough ice to walk on. Takes a long time to get rid of ice,may check it tomorrow and if I do I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Just got back from there,still about 2in. of ice around the dam area,not what I wanted to find for ice fishing. There's a lot of open water away from that area that you would be able to fish from shore,not sure how the rest of the lake is looking but would bet there's a lot of open areas.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I thought I read where Piedmont received grant money to rebuild the marina launch ramp and place a floating dock for boaters launching over the winter.
Any signs of this work being done ?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Sr.Jigger said:


> I thought I read where Piedmont received grant money to rebuild the marina launch ramp and place a floating dock for boaters launching over the winter.
> Any signs of this work being done ?


no, i was at the marina last week(had a roof est a few miles away so i did a drive by) no work or construction equip. at all...water WAY down, and as Rex said, mostly iced up with a few open water spots


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I was there Sunday the 24th. Water about up to the ramp in the marina and all iced over. Looks like maybe three feet low? Not sure about that. Saw some open water just outside of the marina but the dam end is still all ice. As far as the marina goes they don't even have a manager. The guy from last year was moved to Atwood. Piedmont still remains the step child. With noone giving a dam about improvements, we get whats left. Sorry about the attitude but its such a great lake and nobody from the district cares.


----------



## Husky Musky (May 21, 2004)

If you go to www.mwcd.org and click on the flood control tab, you will see all of the projects for all of the MWCD lakes, as well as the current water levels.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

chopper said:


> I was there Sunday the 24th. Water about up to the ramp in the marina and all iced over. Looks like maybe three feet low? Not sure about that. Saw some open water just outside of the marina but the dam end is still all ice. As far as the marina goes they don't even have a manager. The guy from last year was moved to Atwood. Piedmont still remains the step child. With noone giving a dam about improvements, we get whats left. Sorry about the attitude but its such a great lake and nobody from the district cares.


You can say the same thing about Clendenning. Seems like the MWCD doesn't care about either of those lakes.


----------

